# Is it worth me buying a better set of irons?



## Brow (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello.

I'm a new golfer having played a few rounds with some other players new to the game and have just started having lessons. Even after only 1 lesson I've really noticed a difference in the quality of my game.

On Sunday I played my 1st round since starting my lessons and I noticed a few things:

I'm consistantly (for the most part) driving between 180 - 200 yards in a straight line. I'm happy with this to say I'm a beginner.

My putting is 'ok' apart from I tend to use too much power alot of the time even though my aim is pretty good.

My iron work is terrible. I only seem able to hit 1 out of 3 iron shots where I get any sort of loft at all. The rest are either topped or are total mishits. My best club from the fairway is my 5 wood.

I currently use a set of Pinseeker 3-SW Irons, Dunlop Driver, 3 and 5 Woods and a Fazer putter and was wondering if a 2nd hand set (I don't have the money for new) of better quality Irons would also help me improve? If so, what would anyone recommend for about £100 - £120? 

Thanks for any advice anyone can offer.

Craig


----------



## Brow (Aug 23, 2011)

So no-one has an opinion? Not even to tell me not to bother with some new clubs?


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m a newbie myself, but I’m working hard at developing a swing. I’m swinging nothing but irons in this quest just for the reason that you describe. I want the sensation of getting the club under the ball on a flat lie. I think people work too much with their drivers and get into the habit of striking the ball high when they use their irons. I don’t think this is a new club issue, (but what do I know). I don’t understand, if you’re taking lessons, why the instructor can’t help you out. My instinct is to have you move a little closer to the ball and try to dig a divot under the ball a few times. Once you've gotten the sensation of striking the ball too short, back off a bit and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

A new (used) set of irons will only help you out psychologically right now. If you can hit one good shot out of three, then you can hit three out of three with those clubs. It's going to take practice, go to the range with nothing but your 7 iron and hit it till your arms hurt. Do that for a while, then add in some of your really short irons, your PW and maybe 9i. Like Roth said, you should groove your swing with your irons, not your long clubs. Once you get your swing working with your irons, your long clubs are gravy. I'd say save the money right now and spend it on range balls and rounds. Once you're hitting your clubs consistently every time, then it's time to experiment/buy some new clubs if you'd like. Just my two pennies...


----------



## Deeman3009 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Keep what you have*

In my humble opinion, stick with the clubs you have, but make sure they are fitted to you. If they are an off the shelf purchase, or even a hand-me-down set, they will not be the correct loft or lie for you. Having those slight adjustments made will vastly improve the feel of the clubs, and in turn improve your game further. As far as your putting goes, that just takes practice.......and lots of it!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Cajun and Roth heaps of range time practice, practice, practice it all takes time. You'd be better to save your cash up and when you can afford new clubs and find a set you like get the pro at the shop to fit them for you.


----------



## Brow (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the posts guys 

I'm not saying for a second that my swing isn't to blame, but I wasn't sure if having a better set of clubs would help or not.

The only thing I can liken it to is my experience with cheaper Vs better quality Guitars. Yeah you can play on a cheaper instrument, but when you pick up a higher quality 1, it helps you play better as there's less 'fight' involved so wasn't sure if it was the same thing with golf clubs


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes if you get the right newer clubs and fitted it will help with your game. there is so many ways you can improve in golf but lesson and practice are where you'll se the biggest improvements.


----------

